# Bubblecum (Mexican Haze x Bubblegum)



## Sargent Pepper (Jun 11, 2006)

This plant rises high above all others. The growth is slow at Veggie but using Canna Terra Vega it produces one of the most delicate structures. Topping the plant when it is about 25" makes the plant grow virgiously to about 4 feet and the branches form thick potent buds from the top to the bottom. This is a deseas resistant plant with not too many leaves. The leaves are thin and dark green. Flower to leaf ratio        5 : 1

The plant tasted of pink chewing gum and has a long lasting head-up buzz.
Very interesting yields.
Next time Im gonna try to cross breed it with Insomnia Haze, Belladonna, Purple Haze, Northern Lights and Northern Lights 5 x Haze.

This plant should be named after me, Sargent Pepper


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 12, 2006)

Sargent Pepper said:
			
		

> This plant rises high above all others. The growth is slow at Veggie but using Canna Terra Vega it produces one of the most delicate structures. Topping the plant when it is about 25" makes the plant grow virgiously to about 4 feet and the branches form thick potent buds from the top to the bottom. This is a deseas resistant plant with not too many leaves. The leaves are thin and dark green. Flower to leaf ratio 5 : 1
> 
> The plant tasted of pink chewing gum and has a long lasting head-up buzz.
> Very interesting yields.
> ...


*Whats up Sargent Pepper. Damn you had me at a loss for words when i seen the title Bubblecum. Last thing i wanna be smoking is some Bubblecum.   Is that the real name of the cross or is that a misprint?*


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 21, 2006)

Bubble...Cum?


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 24, 2006)

Never know I guess, could be bubblecum.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 25, 2006)

LOL!!!! i wanna know more about that strain...


----------



## skateNsmoke (Jun 27, 2006)

i had a friend who was growin bubblegum he should have crossed it with something good like that mmmm still remember the taste sounds like a nice strain peace


----------



## redeyes (Jun 27, 2006)

http://boards.cannabis.com/showthread.php?t=65173 was looking it up and found this, says on the second post mexican haze.http://boards.cannabis.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65292&d=1147453900


----------

